
Gentoo's GitHub Organization Was Hacked - djsumdog
https://gentoo.org/news/2018/06/28/Github-gentoo-org-hacked.html
======
majewsky
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17420605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17420605)

------
rapfaria
I wonder if every org should demand the use of a password manager by its
contributors.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Was an easily-guessed password the source of this breach?

